# PE-Verteilung über PE-Klemmen



## alexander2108 (7 Juni 2019)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
neue Kunden neue Probleme.. aber das wisst ihr ja schon...
Folgende Situation: 
Wir haben für einen Kunden mehrere Schaltschränke gefertigt. Bei der PE-Verteilung haben wir PE-Schienen benutzt. Beim letzten Schaltschrank aus Platz- und Montagegründen musste ich auf die PE-Schiene verzichten und statdessen mehrere PE-Klemmen einsetzen. Aus den gleichen Platzgrunden wurden die Klemmen doppelt belegt (nicht verwechseln mit 2 Ader auf einem Anschluss sondern Abgänge oben und unten). Jetzt bemängelt der Kunde, dass es angeblich laut VDE nicht zulässig ist mehr als ein PE pro Klemme anzuklemmen. Sowas höre ich zum ersten mal. 
Hat vielleicht jemand was davon gehört bzw. weiss jemand die Stelle in VDE wo die Situation beschrieben wird?
Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar
Viele Grüße Alex


----------



## 3.#6 (7 Juni 2019)

Hallo,
bei solchen Ansagen einfach mal beim Kunden fragen, wo das bitte steht um sich die Stelle heraus zu suchen. In dem Fall wären die Klemmenhersteller ja die bösen Buben, weil sie unzulässige Klemmen verkaufen. Einziger Punkt könnte sein, die Belegung genau zu dokumentieren, bzw. exakt nach Plan zu verdrahten.


----------



## alexander2108 (7 Juni 2019)

Hallo, danke für die Antwort. Da bin ich deiner Meinung. Im Schaltplan sind die PEs den Klemmen und Abgängen zugeordnet und eindeutig identifizierbar (PE1, PE2 usw.) Ausserdem benutzen wir Einzeldraht beschriftungen, somit sind die PEs auch im Schaltschrank selbst nachvolziehbar. Leider muss ich jetzt erst mal die Kundenkommentare züruck kommentieren und da hätte ich (im Gegensatz zum Kunden )gerne eine Stelle aus dem Regelwerk auf die ich mich beziehen konnte.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Juni 2019)

Eigentlich ganz einfach.
Die Regel lautet: Einen PE pro Klemmstelle
Deine Klemme hat aber 2 Klemmstellen


----------



## MSommer (7 Juli 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz einfach.
> Die Regel lautet: Einen PE pro Klemmstelle
> Deine Klemme hat aber 2 Klemmstellen




  Das sehe ich aber nicht so. Wenn man nachfolgenden Text aus der VDE0660 betrachtet wird nicht von „Klemme“ geschrieben sondern man bezieht sich auf „separaten Anschluss“ eines Schutzleiters. Somit dürfte das mit zwei separaten Anschlüssen pro Klemme  zulässig sein. Aber vielleicht hat sich das mittlerweile geändert.
  Auszug aus einem Beitrag im Elelektro-Net: 
Abschnitt7.4.3.1.6 von DIN EN 60439-1 (VDE0660 Teil 500):2005-01 wo in etwa Folgendes festgelegt ist: »Für jeden abgehenden Stromkreis ist ein separater Anschluss entsprechender Größe für jeden abgehenden Schutzleiter vorzusehen.


  Gruß Michael.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Juli 2019)

MSommer schrieb:


> Das sehe ich aber nicht so. Wenn man nachfolgenden Text aus der VDE0660 betrachtet wird nicht von „Klemme“ geschrieben sondern man bezieht sich auf „separaten Anschluss“ eines Schutzleiters. Somit dürfte das mit zwei separaten Anschlüssen pro Klemme  zulässig sein.



???
Ich schreib doch nix Anderes?
Eine Klemmstelle pro PE( Ader). Eine PE-Klemme hat 2 oder mehr Klemmstellen ... Und somit ist das zulässig.
Mit Kollegen aus China hatten wir mal die Diskussion, ob die Tragschiene als PE-Schiene überhaupt zulässig ist.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## hucki (7 Juli 2019)

Hallo Dieter,
das "aber" in Deinem letzten Satz suggeriert ein "Nicht erlaubt", was Du wohl so nicht ausdrücken wolltest...


----------

